# How can I stop my horse from jumping out of her paddock!?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

How about pipe panels? 

Or tie her legs together. Just kidding.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, not much you can do then as a horse proof fence is the only solution besides locking her up.


----------



## JodieNZ (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks, but what are pipe panels?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

JodieNZ said:


> Thanks, but what are pipe panels?


_Here are examples....
www.noblepanels.com/horse-fencing {you may need to copy & paste this one}
Horse Corrals, Horse Shelters, Livestock Pens - Hardware & Accessories | Cactus Horse Corrals

_You need fencing that is higher, stronger than a tape to keep your horse in where you want her_, especially since she has learned how to get out!_
Or you need to restrict her movements so she can't jump out or crawl out.

My fencing is 52" high....that keeps my 15-16 hand horses inside.

How high is your tape that you don't want to invest in taller fence posts????_
:runninghorse2:....
_


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

If she is jumping it, you need a significantly taller fence. End of story. Sorry. Raising the volts in the electricity won't help you since she isn't touching it. She has decided if she doesn't touch it it won't hurt her. Smart girl. 

I have my electrobraid fence 66" tall. 5'6". If it wasn't a perimeter fence, maybe I would go a bit lower between 54-60" tall. 4'6-5'. But I like my electric fences to be strong but also physically tall- just in case.

Electric fences fool horses by trickery. Since they are not actually physically capable of holding a horse in most cases. So you need them hot enough to sting, and tall enough that a horse respects the height.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Did you read about Snowman?

His owner that saved him from the "truck" sold him, Snowman kept jumping fences to get back home. Even after they tied a tire to him... he just used that to remove all the fences on the way home.

So Harry decided to start jumping him and Snowman became a champion.

Not helpful I know, but every time I hear of a jumping horse it reminds me of Snowman


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've had a couple of horses that have been fence hoppers - I have one right now but she jumps out to either put herself back in her stable or to go and visit one of the other horses (my horses are turned out on paddocks to suit their needs re. how much grass they should/shouldn't have)
With all of them a 5ft fence was nothing because they were all jumping horses and the higher the fence the higher the risk of them getting a leg caught in it - in fact a friends mare that's also strip grazed for diet control has just injured itself trying to jump the higher fence that she tried to stop it
Sometimes its easier for the horse to stable it for part of the day and turn it out on a larger patch that's been mowed to keep the grass under control than it is to have them on restricted grazing with the cookie jar very visible to them


----------

